# Which IT certification can guarantee an Quick Job, well Almost



## Vineetbahl (Dec 26, 2010)

Dear All,

I am a recent migrant to Australia from India. While in India I was working in the field of Telecommunication/Networking (Unified Communications and Contact Centers) for Avaya as a Presales Consultant/Solution Architect. 

Now I am about to arrive in Australia again. 

In light of above facts would like to know: 

•	Which IT certification can almost guarantee an Quick Job (Don’t care if it is less paying) in Australia so that I may gain some local experience. 

•	Given I have consulting experience in UC field, I may not be able to find jobs in this field as it is not top on the employers list what are the other sunrise IT sectors in Australia. I would like to know, what certification/Experience would make your resume a hot cake. 

•	Australian IT market is highly Cisco Biased so will a Cisco Data Certification serve me better(although I am not great with Data just a plain CCNA, that too was done two years back) or should I go towards the Voice certification (I have extensive {5 Years +} experience in this field but primarily on Avaya and Nortel) 

•	Lastly since, I have no one is Australia so should I visit Sydney or Melbourne, I am told Sydney is commercial capital but more number of IT jobs are available in Melbourne. Although I am open to any location in Australia for the initial few years. 


Should you require any further information, please respond and I shall be more then willing to provide you with relevant information. 

With Warm Regards,
Vineet Bahl


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You ought to research the IT market a bit more, something all people should do in considering a move to any new country.
There is likely to be more work opportunities in Sydney and Melbourne as that region is where more than half of Australia's population is.
You could look up the NBN Co.
But you may find that it is also slim pickings re IT for many people are immigrating in that field and much work also gets sent offshore and I've seen posts in the past on IT people being unable to secure work so you do need a Plan B and C if need be re work in other fields or either leaving Australia if you cannot find work.


----------



## joeman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

Local experience but not related trade is consider useless. There are a lot of contract jobs as helpdesk staff but does it related to what you want to do in future ? 

I think you must have heard that people talked about local experience and what that means -

1. Someone was willing to take you in or risk taking you in to work under them because what they are afraid is that you are not able to fit into their culture because there are many stories of migrants who has enter into a company but started to recruit their own people and create a negative work culture by sticking to their own kind rather than mixing around. There are some people who spoilt the image of migrants by lying in the resume to gain employment but were caught. The company suffer as a result but someone is the "sucker" to take the risk

2. Is your experience relevant to the industry ? If you are good in your skillset, company will be willingly to take you in or sponsor you. But again you have to know that this is Australia with a large population of migrants coming in with good skillset, you are competing on a higher level than before. Therefore as a migrant, it is much difficult unless you have niche skillset which employers want.

Once people know that you are ok with a company, they generally wouldn't mind talking to you in interview and they will definitely 100% call back your previous boss to check you out before awarding you a job...


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't think there is any certification that would guarantee it. Local experience and good referees significantly increase your chances but still do not guarantee anything.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Jan 27, 2011)

Can somebody through some light about dotnet technologies
Does it help to be certified by microsoft
I have already 2 certificates a MCP and a MCAD
What is the demand for dot net developers nowadays in Australia


----------



## joeman (Jan 14, 2010)

I worked in both a small Australia and now a large Aussie company and they didnt bother to look at my PMP, MCSE, ITIL certificate. All they are asking what local experience I have. 

I do know from my sources that some programers may have to sit for a 4 hours in house test to access your technical skills and then once you pass that test, you will go to the 2nd round of interview...

It is not easy to get a job here but good luck, it is very brave to come here and try it out...


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It is exactly the way Joeman says. Local experience is crucial, all the rest is only an addition.


----------

